# Portacabins



## donz (May 5, 2010)

guys n gals

Does anybody know of the 'rules' as such around having a container/portakabin on their land?

In the UK it is classed as portable so not required not have planning permission etc 

Will be looking at trying to get one as a storage container......which is probably another challenge in itself possibly in Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> guys n gals
> 
> Does anybody know of the 'rules' as such around having a container/portakabin on their land?
> 
> ...


Theres a porta-cabin place in Cartama Estacion???? I think the rules on having them on your land is all to do with whether its on a concrete base or not and if it can be moved within 24 hours There, thats all I know on the subject lol!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

donz said:


> guys n gals
> 
> Does anybody know of the 'rules' as such around having a container/portakabin on their land?
> 
> ...


Have you thought of buying a cheap mobile home?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Mostly, and this varies from region to region, if you're not putting up a dwelling house the view is...it's your land and if no one objects....... do what you want. I would ask the neighbours before dropping a 40 foot steel box in their line of sight


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks, we will be in the middle of nowhere so no neighbour issues 

Mobile home no good for decent storage but thanks


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

As dunmovin said no problem & as jo said the only problem would be if you put down a concrete base . Needs planning permission. There's 000's of places round here that rent portacabins so you shouldn't have trouble buying an old one.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with all the above, provided you don't upset a neighbour and get denounced, nobody will give a fig and a hardcore base will suffice, be it a container or Portacabin. They are stacked 4 high in fields round us as nobody wants them anymore! ( Cranes too if you want one LOL).


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi Jo, don't suppose you remember where in Cartama Estacion do you?


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

*Portakabins as Dwellings*

Hi, I appreciate this is an old post, but trying to stick to topic 
We live in the center of a Pueblo (near Coin), and have just had a 10M x 3M portakabin appear in our residential street - on a plot that has been vacant since the Town Hall knocked down a ruin. The owners of he plot/said portakabin have been open about telling us all it is going to be a permanent dwelling for 2* of the family members who need somewhere to live (they lived in the 'ruin' for a few years until it was declared 'unfit'.) 
Currently there is no water, elec or sanitation, but as there was a 'vivienda' there before, we do not think it would be beyond the utility companies to install a temporary 'building' type service.

We (the street residents) are in shock to say the least!
We have already been to the Town Hall to stop this madness, but they say they have granted permission for a 'valla' (fence) to block the plot off from the street - but so far no rules have been broken.. This is despite the 'valla' being a 15m long and 2.5 m high substantial breeze block wall with a gate in. 

We need as much legal advice as possible and to stop this happening.

Any contacts/experiences in this matter welcome! 

NB Part of the objection from the residents (apart from the street looking like a Flavella and the sanitation issues), is the 2* particular family members are drug takers/dealers and caused many problems in the past. (Including violence towards folk and property.)


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

ah but is it a portakabin or a mobile home type thing? surely they wouldn't live out of a shipping container?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> ah but is it a portakabin or a mobile home type thing? surely they wouldn't live out of a shipping container?


I can see why susanspain would be worried about sanitation issues - but our secondary school has lots of classrooms in portacabins - & before they built the new primary school 7 or 8 years ago, the entire school consisted of portacabins

they all had/have electricity, heating & running water - as the portable offices on building sites do - they are an effective 'temporary' measure until finds are available for a more permanent structure

I think proper legal advice is needed here, but I suspect that as long as they have permission there's little or nothing to be done

the violence/drugs is a whole other issue, which would need to be dealt with by involving the police as/when any incidences occur


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

Said portacabin has now been put on the plot - huge great thing! It is not a container (as they indicated), but a proper 'office' type portacabin with windows, door etc.
I have looked on the official Portakabin website and they do make residential units, but this definately looks like the 'site office' type.
However, that is not to say that these people will not be moving in very soon. We think very much to the contrary!
But where is the loo, etc, etc..... 
We are seeking legal advice and keeping ontop of things with the town hall and local police. (Although they did very little in the past when there was trouble with this family and it was left to the residents to sort most of it out


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

yes xabiachica we are aware that temporary offices and classrooms, even permanent 'site offices' are used for sales offices on sometimes urban land. 
But I have never heard of anyone being allowed to use one as a permanent home in the middle of a town center!
If they allow one, all the families that cannot quite afford to reform or rebuild would likely be asking to put one on their urban plot? 

We need to find out exactly what the laws are regarding this.
Hence my post for info from any legal eagles.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

> ah but is it a portakabin or a mobile home type thing? surely they wouldn't live out of a shipping container?


Brit troops have been living out of portacbins and shipping containers for years... (N.I. Falklands, Iraq, Afghanistan...)

Yes, Susan its me...


----------

